# bordel



## uman

Quelle est la registre de langue du mot "bordel" (e.g. Range ta chambre. C'est le bordel là-dedans!)? Je sais qu'il ne s'agit pas du français académique, que normalement on devrait dire "bazar". Est-ce que ce mot est vulgaire, tabou, ou tout simplement familier?


----------



## LV4-26

Je dirais entre très familier et vulgaire, mais plus proche de vulgaire.
On n'emploie pas beaucoup "le bazar".
Dans le même sens, on trouve aussi "le souk" et "le bigntz".

Il m'arrive de dire "Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ?". Mais je ne le dirais pas devant n'importe qui.


----------



## uman

Merci.

D'ailleurs, ça se prononce comment, "bigntz"?!


----------



## Erinan

LV4-26 said:


> "le bigntz".


Le ? 

J'emploie régulièrement "bazar" pour ma part, c'est moins vulgaire que "bordel", ainsi que "boxon" et "foutoir".

Edition : aaaaaah, le "bin's" (ça ne s'écrit pas comme ça ? ) @uman : si c'est bien ce mot-là, ça se prononce "bean-ss" (à l'anglaise), et je l'ai entendu pour la première fois dans le film "Les Visiteurs".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Erinan said:


> Edition : aaaaaah, le "bin's" (ça ne s'écrit pas comme ça ? ) @uman : si c'est bien ce mot-là, ça se prononce "bean-ss" (à l'anglaise), et je l'ai entendu pour la première fois dans le film "Les Visiteurs".



Si on ne sait pas l'écrire c'est parce que ça se dit . Enfin, pas chez moi, où tout est parfaitement en ordre... Une place pour chaque chose et chaque chose à sa place!
A propos ça vient d'où ce mot?  C'est le binz! C'est mon orthographe à moi!


----------



## itka

Je l'ai vu écrit "binz" et je voudrais bien savoir d'où ça vient. Si quelqu'un le sait ...
On peut dire aussi, en bon français, le désordre !


----------



## Lezert

il y a aussi "c'est un /le chantier!"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Punky Zoé said:


> Si on ne sait pas l'écrire c'est parce que ça se dit . Enfin, pas chez moi, où tout est parfaitement en ordre... Une place pour chaque chose et chaque chose à sa place!
> A propos ça vient d'où ce mot?  C'est le binz! C'est mon orthographe à moi!



Je complète: mon dictionnaire préféré en parle (petit robert):
binz ou bin's: de cabin's apocope de cabinets (ça s'arrange...)
​Et on peut aussi dire pagaille!

​


----------



## mickaël

Punky Zoé said:


> Je complète: mon dictionnaire préféré en parle (petit robert):binz ou bin's: de cabin's apocope de cabinets (ça s'arrange...)
> ​Et on peut aussi dire pagaille!


Sur ce site, tout en bas, ils donnent la même explication, mais une graphie de plus :


> – Une fausse apostrophe anglaise est présente dans une des graphies de binz, bintz : _bin's_. Cette apostrophe est plaisante car le terme provient de la troncation de cabinets par aphérèse et apocope. Le terme parodie donc les noms de lieux avec un génitif anglais.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'aime bien _capharnaüm_ aussi, c'est familier. 
(Ma mère, quand j'étais gamine, en voyant ma chambre : « Mais c'est un vrai capharnaüm ici ! ».)


----------



## Lezert

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'aime bien _capharnaüm_ aussi, c'est familier.
> (Ma mère, quand j'étais gamine, en voyant ma chambre : « Mais c'est un vrai capharnaüm ici ! ».)


et la mienne rajoutait : une chatte n'y retrouverait pas ses petits!


----------



## Samsara

Comme Punky, tout ayant sa place et que je ne vis pas avec des personnes ''*bordéliques*", je n'ai pas beaucoup l'occasion de pousser des hurlements primaires devant la *pagaille*.
Cependant, les mots "*bazar*" et "*chantier*" sont ceux que j'utiliserais plus aisément en cas de _crise_.


----------



## LV4-26

Un très modeste 1.050 sur google pour mon orthographe de "bigntz", que j'avais vu ainsi écrit dans un bouquin de San Antonio, si ma mémoire est bonne.
Donc, ce n'est certainement pas la plus répandue.
"_Qu'est-ce que c'est qu'ce biiiiiiiiinz?_"


----------



## yserien

Bordel c'est aussi l'endroit où l'on fait du commerce sexuel, lieu de prostitution.


----------



## Francois114

yserien said:


> Bordel c'est aussi l'endroit où l'on fait du commerce sexuel, lieu de prostitution.


 
Et ça vient de "bordelle" qui signifiait "cabane en planches" car il y a bien longtemps, ces lieux de prostitution se trouvaient dans la périphérie des villes, dans ce genre de constructions légères (encore aujourd'hui, un "bordé", dans la marine, est une planche de la coque du bateau). Ce qui serait intéressant c'est de savoir comment de "maison de prostitution" on est arrivé à "grand désordre"... (c'est pareil pour foutoir et boxon, cités par Erinan)

C'est cette origine sexuelle, en tout cas, qui donne à ces mots (très très courants, pourtant !!) leur côté un peu vulgaire...


----------



## chics

En catalan, on a l'expression "être un maison a putes" pour dire que labà chaque un fait ce qui veut, sans faire attention aux autres. Utilisée quand un entreprise, organisation, etc. n'est organisée pas du tout -aparentment, au moins-; quand c'est très difficil d'obtenir une information, etc.

...donc voici le chaînon perdu!

PD: pour nous, "burdell" c'est avec les putes, seulement.


----------



## elwadi

uman said:


> Quelle est la registre de langue du mot "bordel" (e.g. Range ta chambre. C'est le bordel là-dedans!)? Je sais qu'il ne s'agit pas du français académique, que normalement on devrait dire "bazar". Est-ce que ce mot est vulgaire, tabou, ou tout simplement familier?


bonsoir tout le monde. je dirai plutôt que ce mot fait allusion à une "boite de tollerance"


----------



## Punky Zoé

elwadi said:


> bonsoir tout le monde. je dirai plutôt que ce mot fait allusion à une "boite de tollerance"


Bonsoir
"Maison de tolérance" pourrait être un synonyme de "bordel" dans son sens premier, mais pas dans le sens figuré de "désordre".


----------



## elwadi

c'est exact.


----------



## frumos

Et on ne peut pas utiliser aussi _barda _comme synonyme de bordel? Au fait, quel était le sens initial de ce mot?


----------



## Grop

Non un barda c'est plutôt de l'équipement, sans doute désordonné en effet. On ne peut pas en revanche l'utiliser comme interjection. "Mais barda, où c'est que j'ai mis mon flingue?" semble complètement farfelu.

Le sens initial de bordel, il me semble bien que c'est une maison close, un établissement vendant les services de prostituées.


----------



## frumos

C'est intéressant parce qu'en bulgare _bordel_ se dit _bardak, _alors qu'en russe _bardak _veut justement dire _maison close_. Et en plus, le mot _bardak _existe aussi en turc et veut dire _verre. _Par contre, il pourrait être  intéressant de voir quelle est l'étymologie du mot _barda_ en français...


----------



## yserien

frumos said:


> Et on ne peut pas utiliser aussi _barda _comme synonyme de bordel? Au fait, quel était le sens initial de ce mot?



Tu peux voir la post de françois 114 ci-dessus, un peu plus haut.


----------



## mariepaule

On pourrait aussi utiliser le mot FOUILLIS


----------



## Francois114

Si on résume, pour parler d'un *grand désordre*, on a

bazar ou souk (ces deux mots viennent du persan et de l'arabe et désignent un marché oriental)
bin's (dérivé de cabinets, par apocope) et, dans le même ordre de choses, je signale "merdier"
bordel, foutoir ou boxon (tous trois désignent originellement des maisons de prostitution)

Il n'y a donc que "pagaille" et "fouillis" qui ne soient ni racistes, ni scatologiques, ni sexistes  Ouf !

NB : Barda, c'est le sac à dos des militaires, devenu synonyme de "affaires personnelles" mais sans connotation de désordre.


----------



## Francois114

frumos said:


> Par contre, il pourrait être intéressant de voir quelle est l'étymologie du mot _barda_ en français...


D'après le TLF, ça vient d'un mot arabe qui désigne le bât qu'on met sur le dos des ânes pour les charger de marchandises. C'est donc sans doute un mot hérité de la colonisation du Maghreb (comme un _très_ grand nombre de mots familiers en français).


----------



## frumos

Francois114 said:


> D'après le TLF, ça vient d'un mot arabe qui désigne le bât qu'on met sur le dos des ânes pour les charger de marchandises. C'est donc sans doute un mot hérité de la colonisation du Maghreb (comme un _très_ grand nombre de mots familiers en français).


Et donc ce même mot arabe serait parvenu au russe et quelques autres langues slaves par l'intermediaire du turc... comme un tas d'autres mots arabes ou perses que l'on retrouve de nos jours dans le Grec ou le Bulgare.


----------



## acrital

bordel = bazar, fouillis

... à noter que Marthe Richard avait sans aucun doute une préférence pour les deux derniers


----------



## Sardine Masquée

Samsara said:


> Comme Punky, tout ayant sa place et que je ne vis pas avec des personnes ''*bordéliques*", je n'ai pas beaucoup l'occasion de pousser des hurlements primaires devant la *pagaille*.
> Cependant, les mots "*bazar*" et "*chantier*" sont ceux que j'utiliserais plus aisément en cas de _crise_.


 
J'entends souvent "le waï" ici, au pays des sardines... je ne sais absolument pas comment l'écrire, le waï, et ne l'ai d'ailleurs jamais vu écrit, mais c'est un mot fréquent, le bazar du sud !
"C'est le waï", ou "mettre le waï" : deux expressions bien imagées (je pense que le w, lettre peu fréquente en français, associée au tréma, est en grande partie phonétiquement responsable de cette impression de confusion totale... c'est aussi un mot court et doux, presque magique, capable de transformer très vite en chantier n'importe quel agencement).


----------



## raidam

je ne sais pas si ça se rapproche de ton mot sardine masquée mais mois je dis souvent : "c'est le dawa" mais aussi d'autres expressions comme " sans dessus dessous" ou "c'est l'anarchie" tout cela voulant dire le bordel.


----------



## Cath.S.

raidam said:


> je ne sais pas si ça se rapproche de ton mot sardine masquée mais mois je dis souvent : "c'est le dawa" mais aussi d'autres expressions comme " sans dessus dessous" ou "c'est l'anarchie" tout cela voulant dire le bordel.


Connaissant moi aussi _dawa_ dans le sens où tu l'emploies, j'ai essayé d'en rechercher l'origine après avoir lu ton message. Comme je m'étais mis en tête que ce mot était d'origine arabe, j'ai effectué une rapide recherche, et j'ai trouvé ceci, je ne sais pas s'il y a un rapport ou non :
_Plus récemment, le terme Dar al-Dawa* a été proposé par les philosophes musulmans occidentaux pour décrire le statut des musulmans en Occident._
Source
*domaine de l'invitation (Dar est traduit par domaine, Dawa par invitation).

Mais je trouve aussi
« Dawa » : mot tiré de l’arabe, qui signifie « désordre ». 
ici.

J'en reste perplexe.
Invitation ou désordre ? 

Remarque, un bordel, c'est bien une invitation au désordre... vestimentaire, en tout cas


----------



## Betilie

Sardine Masquée said:


> J'entends souvent "le waï" ici, au pays des sardines...



Il n'y a pas qu'au pays des sardine que l'on entend et utilise ce mot...
Après une petite recherche, j'ai trouvé sur languefrançaise.net 2 orthographe possible à savoir WAÏ ou OUAILLE.
Ce mot fait parti de l'argot


----------



## Grop

Sardine Masquée said:


> je ne sais absolument pas comment l'écrire, le waï.



Je l'ai déjà vu écrit oai, comme dans la chanson de Massilia Sound System "on met le oai partout".

(En provençal ai se prononce aïe, comme dans aioli).


----------

